# Windows 7 Installation auf neuer SSD



## vegetaspride (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor mir in kürze windows 7 zu holen und da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir einen SSD zuzulegen, dachte ich mir ich mach beides zusammen.

Das heisst, eine neue SSD installieren und dann gleich windows 7 als neues OS draufspielen... und jetzt ein paar Fragen dazu:

1. auf die up-grade option (hab jetzt vista) kann ich wohl vergessen, da sich Vista zur Zeit auf einer anderen Hard disk befindet, oder? weil ich ja hierzu eine neue Partition auf der SSD erstellen muss...

2. wie schaut das generell mit den alten Treibern aus (chipsatz, Graka, etc.) werden die von win7 übernommen, oder muss ich sie speichern und dann neu installieren?

3. wie gross soll denn die Partition auf der SSD sein für win7?

4. wird vista durch die Installation von win7 automatisch gelöscht? und welche Einstellungen muss ich im BIOS vornehmen, damit der rechner in Zukunft von der SSD bootet? (hab ASUS P7P55D PRO)

vielen dank im voraus für die Antworten!
lg
vegetaspride


----------



## klefreak (13. April 2010)

hallo!

zu 1:
du kannst ein win7 "upgrade kaufen, jedoch wenn du die festplatte wechselst musst du neuinstallieren (geht auch mit der "upgrade"lizenz..)
--> meistens ist aber eine vollversion-systembuilder gleich "teuer" und man hat 2 vollwertige os's

2:
win7 ist recht fix mit hardwareerkennen; wenn du internet hast kannst du dann über "onlinesuchen von treibern" im gerätemanager fast alles installiert bekommen (zumindest bei mir und meinem Asusp5e..)

3: also ca 30gb sollte sie mindestens sein, wenn du deinen eigenen dateien und auch die programme auslagerst !!
(weil ich das nicht mache ist ne ssd der zeit für mich noch nicht preislich/platzlich möglich.. 

4: VIsta bleibt auf der alten platte erhalten, wenn du hingegen ein upgrade der VIstainstallation auf der alten platte machst, wird vista durch win7 ersetzt, das geht meines wissens recht gut, dauert halt etwas lange.. treiber sollten größtenteils keine probleme machen, da vist/win7 sehr ähnlich sind..
aber!! upgrade funktioniert nur 32-32bit oder 64-64bit... und nur in der gleichen version Home premium zu home premium (oder ultimate..!)

im BIOS gehst du in den reiter BOOTEN (oder bootgeräte) dort sollte es auch einen Punkt "Festplatten" geben, dort dann einfach in der ersten zeile die angesteckte ssd auswählen ..
--> die bootreihnefolge muss dann sein DVD-HDD-sonst.

mfg


----------



## Rico2751988 (14. April 2010)

@ vegetaspride

Was wollst denn für ne SSD nehmen, wollte jetz demnächst auch eine holen, weil ich den ganzen Rechner umbaue, wäre dann bei mir auch Windows 7, ich blick garnicht durch welche SSDs jetzt schlecht und veraltet sind und welche nicht


----------



## vegetaspride (15. April 2010)

@ klefreak
vielen dank für deine aufschlussreichen Antworten!

Noch eine Frage: 
wenn man 2 verschiedene Betriebssysteme auf 2 verschiedenen festplatten hat, kann es dann passieren, dass sich die 2 irgendwie ins Gehege kommen? Werde ich beim booten des PCs dann gefragt mit welchem BS ich booten möchte, oder wird sowieso immer Win7 kommen da die 1st boot Priority auf SSD eingestellt ist?
Und zum Abschluss noch, wie kann ich das Vista vom alten Harddrive komplett entfernen?

Danke!

@ Rico
ich bin mir da noch nicht sicher. ist sicher auch eine Frage des Geldes!
Grundsätzlich möchte ich schon mal 80 GB+ haben...
entweder ich hol mir die Postville von Intel (hab in allen Berichten nur gutes von der gehört), oder sonst gleich eine neuere, die auch SATA 3 schon unterstützt. Da sind vor kurzem ein paar rausgekommen wie zb Crucial C300 oder die neuen von OZC. Mein MB hat zwar kein SATA3 aber man kann die SSDs auch problemlos mit SATAII betreiben, und wenn dann ein neues MB mal fällig ist dann kauft man sich sowieso eins mit SATA3.

Es gibt hier im Forum massenhaft Beiträge aus denen man die wichtigsten Merkmale einer guten SSD ableiten kann (TRIM, qualität der controller, verfügbare Treiber, etc.). muss mich da auch noch durchwühlen 

gruss
Vegetaspride


----------



## klefreak (15. April 2010)

wenn du die ssd als primäre hdd einstellst und dann win7 installierst, sollte das win7 setup auch das VISTA finden und einen BOOTMANAGER einrichten auf der ssd oder der alten hdd, (je nachdem welche den niedrigeren sataport hat; vermute ich) wodurch du beim hochfahren auswählen kannst welches system du starten willst. normalerweise sind dann 30 sek zeit eingestellt, diese Zeit lässt sich dann bei den erweiterten systemeinstellungen von vista oder win7 reduzieren, deaktivieren und acuh das standardsystem läst sich einstellen... (rechtsklick auf das "Computersymbol" danach "eigenschaften" --> erweiterte systemeinstellungen .... "ERWEITERT".... STARTEN und Wiederherstellen...
---------------------------------------------------------------------
das alte vista bekommst ud am besten weg, wenn du die alte HDD einfach formatierst, ansonsten den VISTA-Systemordner auf der alten hdd löschen, jedoch bleiben dann noch einige versteckte systemdateien auf der platte die man kaum löschen kann..


lg Klemens


----------



## vegetaspride (16. April 2010)

@Klemens

Danke!


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Stimmt nicht ganz, also ich hab einen Kurs gemacht und hab mir dort dann gleich ein Win7 Pro Upgrade gekauft das Teil hat 40 Euro gekostet, mittlerweile hast aber schon recht die Dinger sind teilweise schon gleich teuer oder sogar noch teuerer als eine OEM das kannst somit wieder vergessen.


----------



## padme (16. April 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> wenn du die ssd als primäre hdd einstellst und dann win7 installierst, sollte das win7 setup auch das VISTA finden und einen BOOTMANAGER einrichten auf der ssd oder der alten hdd, (je nachdem welche den niedrigeren sataport hat; vermute ich)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------


hi, 
wenn vorher schon vista installiert ist, dann schreibt sich win7 mit in den schon vorhanden bootloader auf der alten hdd rein.
schönen gruss


----------



## klefreak (16. April 2010)

padme schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn vorher schon vista installiert ist, dann schreibt sich win7 mit in den schon vorhanden bootloader auf der alten hdd rein.
> schönen gruss



aber nur, wenn die alte platte auch die BOOT-Platte bleibt.. wenn diese als "zweite" PLatte vom BIos erkannt wird, dann kann es passieren dass win7 den schon vorhandenen bootsektor ignoriert..
desweiteren sollte man beachten, dass man dann die alte platte nicht formatieren darf, ohne dass man danach eine reparatur des win7 starten muss, weil ja sonst der bootmanager entfernt würde.. 

mfg klemens

ps: dieses problem hatte ich auhc schon, da ich in nem rechner ne alte IDE platte hatte, welche vom Bios automatisch und ohne möglichkiet auf änderung eine niedrigere Laufwerksnummer als die Sata Platte bekam. dadurch wurde der bootmanager immer auf dieser platte abgelegt was dann den ausbau dieser erschwerte.. 
--> hatte dann die alte platte dahingehend veränndert,d ass ich die Partition löschte und mittels CMD-Zeile eine erweiterte PArtition darauf erstellte, diese wurde dann vom Windows setum gekonnt ausgelassen 
--> solch eine erweiterte Partition muss man so erstellen: Erweiterte Partition unter Vista erstellen  Unmanaged Things
--------------------------------
zur Not wenn das BS mal nicht starten will wenn man an seiner plattenkonfiguration was verändert hat einfach die WIn7-DVD einlegen und ne reparatur starten, das hilft in 90% der Fälle..


mfg Klemens

ps: ich will mit dieser Antwort nichts verkomplizieren, daher nur beherzigen wenn hilfreich !!


----------



## vegetaspride (17. April 2010)

Und wann soll ich eigentlich das Firmwareupdate durchführen?
Vor oder nach der Installation des neuen OS, oder ist das egal?


----------



## klefreak (18. April 2010)

soweit ich gelesen habe VOR der installation !!


----------



## vegetaspride (19. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher welche grösse meine SSD haben sollte.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich gerne Win7 (64bit), einige kleinere Programme (zb Nero, VLC, Real Media Player, etc.), und 2-3 aktuelle Spiele auf der SSD.

Reicht da Intel Postville mit 80GB aus? 

Und wie müsste ich ca. partitionieren?
Muss ich überhaupt extra Partitionen erstellen, oder kann ich Anwendungen und Spiele auf dieselbe Partition geben wo sich auch das OS befindet?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## klefreak (19. April 2010)

vegetaspride schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher welche grösse meine SSD haben sollte.
> Grundsätzlich hätte ich gerne Win7 (64bit), einige kleinere Programme (zb Nero, VLC, Real Media Player, etc.), und 2-3 aktuelle Spiele auf der SSD.
> ...




also win braucht ca 30gb dazu noch pro spiel 8-15gb (neuerer games..) dann solltest du mit ner 80er genug haben, die restlichen spiele kannst du dann ja auslagern auf die 2. HDD : meistens benötigen gerade FOTOS und MP3s sehr viel platz, diese auf ne 2. Platte auszulagern schrumpft den Platzbedarf deines USER-accounts meistens beachtlich 

ne extra partition würde ihc nicht anlegen, da man 1: ne 2. HDD als Datenlager benutzt und 2. bei einem fehlerhaften System eh auch Games neu installieren muss...
--> eventuell wäre aber ne 3. HDD als Backup für die SSD und die HDD interessant, je nachdem wie wichtig dir deine Daten isnd... da kann man dann automatisch ein BAckup anlegen welches deine Daten von der SSD und der 2. HDD (daten) auf die 3. HDD Spiegelt..

mfg


----------



## vegetaspride (19. April 2010)

30 GB inklusive Auslagerungsdatei?
Das ist eigentlich der Punkt der mir einiges Kopfzerbrechen breitet. 
Habe 8GB RAM, daher würde windows automatisch eine Auslagerungsdatei von 10GB anlegen!! Ist doch krank, oder?

Andererseits habe ich viele verschiedene meinungen über die Auslagerungsdatei gelesen. Manche sagen sie ist unnotwendig bei so viel RAM, andere raten strikt davon ab, sie zu deaktivieren oder zu verkleinern.

Aber 10GB ist bei den SSD Preisen doch sehr viel...

was meinst du dazu?


----------



## ucbrother (19. April 2010)

vegetaspride schrieb:


> Und wann soll ich eigentlich das Firmwareupdate durchführen?
> Vor oder nach der Installation des neuen OS, oder ist das egal?



"Eigentlich" ist es egal, mach es dennoch vorher. Möglicherweise hast sonst auf einmal keine Daten mehr auf der Platte oder manch eine Datei ist beschädigt.

Selbst hab ich es auch erst nach dem Aufsetzten von Win7 gemacht, empfohlen und empfehlenswert ist es dennoch davor.


----------



## klefreak (19. April 2010)

vegetaspride schrieb:


> 30 GB inklusive Auslagerungsdatei?
> Das ist eigentlich der Punkt der mir einiges Kopfzerbrechen breitet.
> Habe 8GB RAM, daher würde windows automatisch eine Auslagerungsdatei von 10GB anlegen!! Ist doch krank, oder?
> 
> ...




dir stehen mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung 

1: Auslagerungsdatei auf ca 2gb zu verkleinern.. (manuell auf 2gig fixieren) sollte mehr als ausreichend sein (hab ich bei mienem 4gig system und da geht der ram auch selten aus...
2: AUslagerungsdatei auf die 2. HDD auslagern (im gleichen Menü wo man die auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren kann, kann man diese auch auf eine anderer HDD "eintragen" also quasi auf der 2. HDD eine auslagerungsdatei anlegen und die erste entfernen indem man unter "größe" 0 eingibt..

mfg

EDIT:

hab gerade nachgesehen, mien WIn7 "Windows" ordner hat ca 15gb, dazu noch die Programme und nicht zu vergessen die Schatttenkopien und wiederherstellungspunkte.. wellche schon praktisch sind wenn man mi win7 arbeitet (bilder wiederherstellen beim bearbeiten mit der Live-Gallery...)

also die 30Gb für's system passen ganz gut, wenn dann mehr platz bleibt ist es auch kein Nachteil...  auch die Ruhezustandsdatei braucht bei deinem system ja 8gb !!


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

also hab 8gb ram und win7 64bit ... also glaub bin ein mal auf 6.xgb ausnutzung gekommen.. bei deaktivierter auslagerung


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2010)

!_!Mr.Q!_! schrieb:


> also hab 8gb ram und win7 64bit ... also glaub bin ein mal auf 6.xgb ausnutzung gekommen.. bei deaktivierter auslagerung



Ich denke auch, dass es mit normaler benutzung nicht möglich ist die 8gb voll zu bekommen, jedoch würde ich die auslagerungsdatei nicht vollends deaktivieren sondern einfach auf die 2. HDD auslagern und zusätzlich auf ca 2gb verkleinern, denn manche programme brauchen diese Datei um gut zu funktionierern (schlecht programmiert..)

mfg


----------



## mspeth (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Sorry aber ich muss hier nochmals nachhaken:

Ich hab jetzt 2 SATA HDDs im Raid-0, 4 Partitionen und Vista 64 laufen.

Möchte nun auf Win7 64 umsteigen und hab hierbei gleichzeitig noch eine Samsung 64GB SSD (PB22-J MLC) gekauft (als OS und Programme-Disk).

Jetzt meine Frage:

-kann ich die 2 alten disks einfach so weiterlaufen lassen (evtl nur die Partition, auf der Vista drauf ist formatieren?), die neue SSD anschliessen (sata port 0) und im bootmenu auf SSD ändern. dann habe ich aber ja trotzdem noch das problem, dass der laufwerksbuchstabe c: noch auf der alten platte ist, oder spielt das keine rolle?
-muss ich die Raid-Treiber für die zwei alten Platten bei der Win7 Installation wieder neu aufspielen?
-neue SSD: evtl zuvor erst noch ein firmwareupgrade? (jetzt noch an meinen alten pc anhängen und upgraden?)

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüsse
Markus


----------



## stromer007 (26. April 2010)

mspeth schrieb:


> ...
> 1.)-kann ich die 2 alten disks einfach so weiterlaufen lassen (evtl nur die Partition, auf der Vista drauf ist formatieren?), die neue SSD anschliessen (sata port 0) und im bootmenu auf SSD ändern. dann habe ich aber ja trotzdem noch das problem, dass der laufwerksbuchstabe c: noch auf der alten platte ist, oder spielt das keine rolle?


Ja kannst du, doch wenn du während der Installation von W7 auf SSD die anderen HDD´s angesteckt lässt, wird der MBR des Raid-0-Verbundes benutzt! Wenn du den Verbund irgendwann mal herrausnimmst, musst du erst den MBR der SSD über die Systemreparatur anpassen lassen.
Also Raid raus - installieren - Raid wieder anschliessen.

Die Laufwerksbuchstaben kannst du unter Win7 mit der Datenträgerverwaltung perfekt einstellen. (unter W7: SSD = C: & unter Vista ist der Raid = C: Auch Laufwerke (Partitionen) ausblenden, vergrössern, verkleinern funtzt.


mspeth schrieb:


> 2.)muss ich die Raid-Treiber für die zwei alten Platten bei der Win7 Installation wieder neu aufspielen?


k.A. Es kommt darauf an was für einen Controller du da am laufen kast. Ich denke aber schon das du den brauchst, doch erst später weil du ja nicht direkt darauf intallierst.


mspeth schrieb:


> -3.)neue SSD: evtl zuvor erst noch ein firmwareupgrade? (jetzt noch an meinen alten pc anhängen und upgraden?)


Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## mspeth (26. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, Stromer!

Also ich gehe jetzt wie folgt vor (da ich mein System komplett aufrüste möchte ich gerne alles von Anfang an "sauber" haben... ):

-SSD an bestehendes System anschliessen und neue Firmware drauf
-neues System zusammenbauen bis auf die alten Raid-Platten
-Win 7 auf SSD installieren
-nach Abschluss irgendwann die alten Platten wieder anhängen und die Vista-Partition einfach formatieren

So müsste alles gutgehen, oder?

Vielen Dank nochmal!

(bin echt gespannt auf den Performancezuwachs Win7 & SSD im Vgl. zu Vista... 

PS: braucht jemand Vista 64Bit - hätte eins günstig abzugeben


----------



## klefreak (26. April 2010)

Ich will da nur noch einwerfen, dass du aufpassen solltest, wenn du für das RAID dann nachher andere anschlüsse verwendest als jetzt (nicht mehr sata0 und 1 sondern sata 1+2) denn das kann unter umständen probleme bereiten ! (muss aber nicht)

mfg

ps: eine "große" Backupplatte, auf der die SSD und das RAID0 für die Programme platz haben wäre ganz praktisch, da man dadurch 1. Datensicherheit hat beim ausfall des Raid0 und 2. auch ganz easy an das erumwursteln mit den vielen partitionen rangehen kann, da ja eh alles auf der Backupplatte gesichert ist


----------



## mspeth (26. April 2010)

Danke für den Einwurf und den Backup-Tipp, Klefreak!


----------



## klefreak (26. April 2010)

mspeth schrieb:


> Danke für den Einwurf und den Backup-Tipp, Klefreak!




gern geschehen 
(bin in Sachen Backup, Raid0,.. ein gebranntes Kind  )


----------

